# White GSD Ears?



## DevD98 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey guys, as the title suggests, I have a White GSD and he just turned 6 months old this month. His ears are very floppy like a lab's and I've never seen anything like it on a GSD. He has stopped mouthing and the vet says his adult teeth are in so I'm pretty sure they should've gone up by now. The only time his ears go up (not by themselves) is when you hold them, he is running around and the wind is blowing them up, and when he is getting a belly rub and is lying on his back. I don't mind the floppy ears look, but he looks like a little puppy lab and not Shepherd. We rescued him and we called shelter to ask if he was mixed, but they said he was purebred GSD. Its hard to tell if thats the truth (I also read that White GSDs have never been mixed in their time in America). I'm pretty sure that he is full GSD, but I'm beginning to worry about his ears and whether they will become erect. Here's a photo of the little guy, excuse his look, he was very sleepy






. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

His face and ears look very much like a labs. What does your vet say he is? If you're looking for GSD ear info go to the to the puppy forum. There is an entire section with loads of threads about when those ears might start going up, Good Luck!


----------



## DevD98 (Feb 15, 2014)

The vet is positive that he is a german shepherd. He is 6 months old so we believe that we can tape his ears, but that doesn't seem like an option at the moment. Does anybody think his ears will go up naturally soon? I've read that a GSD's ears can go up anytime around after teething to 9 months.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like he could be mixed with lab - who knows? The shape of the ears are more lab-ish than GSD-ish. I don't think those ears will be coming up - just enjoy your unique pup!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If it were my dog - I'd leave the ears. If your pup is mixed, why bother when the ears may not stand at all? 

If you had gotten your dog from a breeder and had proof that he was pure-bred, then I'd say go ahead and tape them, but in this case I wouldn't worry about the ears.


----------



## DevD98 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't like the idea of taping the ears at all. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## DevD98 (Feb 15, 2014)

This is a picture of Dax with his ears slightly raised but not upright at all. This is what his ears look like if he is not tired. There is a crease where his ears hang and droop from so it might just be weak cartilage or this is the strongest it'll get. They may or may not stand, but being 6 months old, I'm not sure whether they will.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

He's so cute the roundness at the tips of his ears look more like a lab? He's awesome either way


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Without seeing the dog standing and a profile of the head, it's not looking like the dog is a shepherd. If it has a bump on the back of the head like a Lab and the hind quarter's are equal to the front your shelter is mistaken. Get a profile picture or pictures, if possible. Never seen a white lab but again who know's. If the dog chases and retrieves birds you have your answer. :wub:


----------



## DevD98 (Feb 15, 2014)

His ears do go up sometimes when he is chewing or playing, but I'm not sure whether they'll go up. Called the shelter one more time and they said his bloodlines and tests say he is white GSD, but he does look a lot like a lab to me too!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

A shelters ability to properly ID a dog depends on the experience of whoever is working there. Most just take a best guess at whatever it looks most like to them.

Breed specific rescue groups tend to do better at dogie ID as a general rule. 

I'd guess Shepard mix, I would not screw with his ears myself. If it goes wrong it would most likely need a short pit crop to salvage them?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can also get a DNA kit and ID him if you want to know. Vet would be my last choice for the final ID on a dogie.  They do better on the insides of dogies then the outside!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

The head just doesn't look right and neither do the ears. They look flat and not the right shape, imho.

Also, DNA tests aren't accurate at all outside of determining who is the sire/dam of your dog. I have a White GSD and his breeder tested him and his parents for grins and giggles. The test came back saying he's a mix of a GSD, Retriever, and a Cocker Spaniel amongst other dogs. Both parents came back as something different, yet my dog and those dogs have a solid GSD pedigree.

He's adorable either way! Enjoy him! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

